# Mattiello: infortunio shock. Gamba si piega come una gomma. Video.



## admin (8 Marzo 2015)

Infortunio Shock per Mattiello, giocatore del Chievo, nel corso del match tra i veronesi e la Roma. La gamba di Mattiello, in contrasto con Nainggolan, si è piegata come se fosse di gomma.

Video qui basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2015)

Ho visto la scena in diretta ma rivederlo nel Video oddio è anche peggio, Forza Federico.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Marzo 2015)

In questo video si vede ancora meglio.






Cristo santo mi son messo le mani nei capelli quando ho visto questo intervento.
Mi dispiace dirlo,ma Nainggolan rischia d'aver stroncato la carriera a questo ragazzo.Pazzesco.Intervento a dir poco Killer e Nainggolan non si è preso nemmeno il giallo.Non ho parole.

P.S: Già il fermo immagine è abbastanza scioccante.


----------



## Dexter (8 Marzo 2015)

Ridicoli i giocatori della Roma che pur accorgendosi che Mattiello ha la gamba che va' per fatti suoi, continuano a protestare.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Marzo 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ridicoli i giocatori della Roma che pur accorgendosi che Mattiello ha la gamba che va' per fatti suoi, continuano a protestare.



Vero.L'unico è Ashley Cole che chiama subito di corsa la barella con una faccia abbastanza scioccata.


----------



## walter 22 (8 Marzo 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ridicoli i giocatori della Roma che pur accorgendosi che Mattiello ha la gamba che va' per fatti suoi, continuano a protestare.



Ma veramente incredibile... poi chi è quello che va ha dirgli pure qualcosa?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Marzo 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente incredibile... poi chi è quello che va ha dirgli pure qualcosa?



Mamma mia Paredes. Senza parole.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Infortunio Shock per Mattiello, giocatore del Chievo, nel corso del match tra i veronesi e la Roma. La gamba di Mattiello, in contrasto con Nainggolan, si è piegata come se fosse di gomma.
> 
> Video qui basso al secondo post



So cosa vuol dire subire gravi fratture... la vita sa essere crudele, ma è abbastanza giovane da fare tante altre cose diverse dal calcio. Si rimetterà in piedi e si toglierà tante soddisfazioni. Un forte abbraccio

P.S. metterei un avviso per le persone sensibili. Le immagini possono turbare parecchio.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Marzo 2015)

*Frattura della tibia ma non del perone a quanto pare.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2015)

Si vede l'osso che esce fuori addirittura.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Vero.L'unico è Ashley Cole che chiama subito di corsa la barella con una faccia abbastanza scioccata.


Casualmente l'unico che viene dalla Premier, dove praticamente l'hanno inventato il fair play.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2015)

Il comportamento di alcuni giocatori della Roma e veramente una cosa da censurare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente incredibile... poi chi è quello che va ha dirgli pure qualcosa?



Se non erro è Paredes il numero di maglia sembra il 32.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Casualmente l'unico che viene dalla Premier, dove praticamente l'hanno inventato il fair play.



Già!Riguardando il video però ho notato che anche Gervinho si mette subito le mani nei capelli e si gira verso le panchine,credo per chiamare anch'esso la barella.Schifoso il comportamento di Paredes che va a muso duro da Mattiello.Da prendere a calci nel sedere!

La cosa più brutta di questo video,a parte l'infortunio, è la faccia di Mattiello.Quando alza la testa e si guarda la gamba fa una faccia incredula.Forse a primo impatto nemmeno lui si era reso conto della gravità dell'infortunio.
Poveraccio mi dispiace un sacco.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> In questo video si vede ancora meglio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi basta il fermo immagine,non voglio aprire il video.Poveraccio,dev'essere stato orribile.Spero che,qualunque sia il tempo di ripresa,torni a giocare.19 anni sono troppo pochi per terminare una carriera.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Marzo 2015)

Forza Mattiello, certo poverino, chissà che paura avrà preso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se non erro è Paredes il numero di maglia sembra il 32.


Spero che abbia chiesto scusa almeno, anche se pare accorgersene dopo di aver fatto una sciocchezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Già!Riguardando il video però ho notato che anche Gervinho si mette subito le mani nei capelli e si gira verso le panchine,credo per chiamare anch'esso la barella.Schifoso il comportamento di Paredes che va a muso duro da Mattiello.Da prendere a calci nel sedere!
> 
> La cosa più brutta di questo video,a parte l'infortunio, è la faccia di Mattiello.Quando alza la testa e si guarda la gamba fa una faccia incredula.Forse a primo impatto nemmeno lui si era reso conto della gravità dell'infortunio.
> Poveraccio mi dispiace un sacco.


Gervinho pure viene dalla Premier naturalmente... per Mattiello, sì, al momento non senti nulla se non un forte "strappo", è nei momenti successivi che il dolore diventa lancinante.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2015)

non credo che paredes si sia reso conto della gravità dell'infortunio , infatti va a prendersela col giocatore dell'empoli per lo scontro duro . Questa è una bella foto :


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non credo che paredes si sia reso conto della gravità dell'infortunio , infatti va a prendersela col giocatore dell'empoli per lo scontro duro . Questa è una bella foto :



Sicuramente. Infatti anche Matiello aveva fatto una brutta entrata eh

Dispiace tanto per il ragazzo. Buona guarigione.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> In questo video si vede ancora meglio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nainggolan nel suo repertorio ha queste scivolate, spesso utili ma molto rischiose, e infatti oggi è successo il fattaccio


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2015)

Infortunio terribile quanto sfortunato..contrasti così ce ne sono ogni partita..mi spiace tantissimo..
che figuraccia i giocatori della Roma che protestano pure..evidente di come ormai protestare sia un modo di fare a priori anche senza aver visto nulla..l'adrenalina da proprio al cervello...


----------



## chicagousait (9 Marzo 2015)

Mi basta il fermo immagine per capire di non voler vedere il video...


----------



## smallball (9 Marzo 2015)

in bocca al lupo di pronta ripresa...forza!!!


----------



## juventino (9 Marzo 2015)

Vuoi anche perché è di nostra proprietà e ci credo abbastanza sulle potenzialità del ragazzo, ma vi confesso che avevo quasi le lacrime agli occhi quando l'ho visto; è terribile subire un infortunio così a soli 19 anni. Faccio un grande in bocca al lupo a Federico, sperando che possa riprendersi.


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2015)

Tremendo ragazzi! In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gervinho pure viene dalla Premier naturalmente... per Mattiello, sì, al momento non senti nulla se non un forte "strappo", è nei momenti successivi che il dolore diventa lancinante.



Ma cosa c'entra la Premier con la reazione dei giocatori!


----------

